# Furnishing costs



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

As a ROUGH ballpark figure what would be the cost of furnishing a 2/3 bed villa. Nothing too flash or expensive just decent basic furnishings?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tv - figure 42 in is around 2500 durhams for a decent quality one (you can get cheaper) - do you want one for each room? 32 in can be had for as little as 1200 aed if you dont mind off brand stuf. 

Bed in each room ? King bed - Ikea quality platform bed and a dresser and cheap side tables (not good quality) - 2500 durhams. If you want to get a decent mattress and dresser then look more towards 4000+ durhams. I HATE My bed, only reason I know how much they cost if because I want to replace it and someone told me to go to ikea. Low and behold, all the crap in my apartment is from there! And its CRAP. 

The couch and 2 chairs and a large ottoman length of the couch - ikea (obviously) are like 3500 durhams - leatherish stuff

The table and chairs in my apartment are very basic, but if I remember right, the cost of it was like 2000 durhams with the four chairs which I found steep compared to the price of the mattress and platform bed and dresser. ? I dont know...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So 20K roughly?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

On the cheap, you can do it for 20k. Personally, I would spend money on a decent bed. 

I have spent prob like the equivalent of 2000 durhams at this point buying pillow beds, the mesh bed thing, a synthetic pillowy cover thing, and ?? and I still think I am about to order another $200 usa latex type thingy. I should have just went and gotten a decent bed from the start, instead of ordering 1000tc sheets for a queen size bed. Now, if I go get one, I dont want to waste the 150$ us sheets on 3 months of use  And then I am stuck with a little queen bed. 

I am used to my king bed by myself. I feel like I am stuck in my 8 year old nephews bed or something


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No will buy a good bed as used to nice big Kingsize with posturepedic mattress, the other stuff am not overly bothered about as I wouldn't be taking it back with me so just needs to be functional


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh.. now you got me thinking of my 18 inch sterns and fosters oasis latex bed... with big columns that makes the bed sit up like your in a castle (and my saint bernard can no longer jump onto it as its five feet in the air and have to use little stairs)  Memory lane.... And I was cuddled into it so snuggly just five months ago! I cant wait for my R&R just to sleep in my bed!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh.. now you got me thinking of my 18 inch sterns and fosters oasis latex bed... with big columns that makes the bed sit up like your in a castle (and my saint bernard can no longer jump onto it as its five feet in the air and have to use little stairs)  Memory lane.... And I was cuddled into it so snuggly just five months ago! I cant wait for my R&R just to sleep in my bed!!!


5 foot in the air?? Is it a bunkbed?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope。。。 its阿咯velyking四则bed。。。。 someone特利率么howtoturnchin恶色乐天特人所哦方法？？？？？？？？ FLIP


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ＯＨＮＯ《ＩＴＨＩＮＫＩＪＵＳＴＧＯＴＨ　ＨＡＣＫＥＤ！！！！


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nope。。。 its阿咯velyking四则bed。。。。 someone特利率么howtoturnchin恶色乐天特人所哦方法？？？？？？？？ FLIP


???????????????????????????????? You gone all oriental  Done all your washing?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont know what happened. I am pretty sure I am hacked right now  as my internet settings restarted, and then I was typing in chinese and my cam popped up, some scroll bar appeared in chinese... ??? I am doing the checks.  Why do people do this??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cos they're tossers?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

run spybot dot com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can get a lot of 2nd hand furniture that is in very good condition for decent prices from Dubizzle and supermarket noticeboards. Check our classifieds too.

IKEA is good for your kitchen basics, mirrors, bathroom stuff etc, but there are loads of furniture shops. Cost of furnishing also depends on size of villa. If in Springs, not a lot as they are small; in other parts of towm a lot more to fill the large spaces. I use a good company for soft furnishings that will make curtains to order in just a few days.


Jynxgirl - the spelling is d*I*rhams - thanks, but I'm a pedant & it bothers me xx 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to know, as I did think it was durham. 

Dirhams.  Thank you!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

IKEA is more expensive here than in the UK. For slightly cheaper but similar quality, try Index in the Dubai Mall.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> IKEA is more expensive here than in the UK. For slightly cheaper but similar quality, try Index in the Dubai Mall.


But do they still do hotdogs?  That is the main reason I drag myself there when I have to!!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

SBP said:


> But do they still do hotdogs?  That is the main reason I drag myself there when I have to!!


Of course! that's their signature. But I prefer their coffe and cinnomon rolls deal and their salmon lunch for 25 Dhs!! I just go there to eat


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Melody said:


> Of course! that's their signature. But I prefer their coffe and cinnomon rolls deal and their salmon lunch for 25 Dhs!! I just go there to eat


They do little Cinnamon sponge cakes at Christmas in UK, eat them by the bagload!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> But do they still do hotdogs?  That is the main reason I drag myself there when I have to!!


Beef hotdogs 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Beef hotdogs
> 
> -


Somehow at their prices I hardly think the ones in UK are jam packed full of pork meat  Ah but the taste


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh.. the horror, beef hotdogs 

At home, I get turkey hot dogs, turkey sausage (that I make biscuits and gravy with - but then I have yet to see a roll of pilsbury dough biscuits), turkey bacon, turkey ??? 

Is there no place to get these things?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh.. the horror, beef hotdogs
> 
> At home, I get turkey hot dogs, turkey sausage (that I make biscuits and gravy with - but then I have yet to see a roll of pilsbury dough biscuits), turkey bacon, turkey ???
> 
> Is there no place to get these things?


Those Pilsbury 'biscuit' things are sold here. Usually Choitrams or ParK N Shop stock them. Turkey bacon is in most supermarkets.

Note biscuit in inverted commas as to Brits they are more a kind of plain scone and biscuits are what you call cookies. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Those Pilsbury 'biscuit' things are sold here. Usually Choitrams or ParK N Shop stock them. Turkey bacon is in most supermarkets.
> 
> Note biscuit in inverted commas as to Brits they are more a kind of plain scone and biscuits are what you call cookies.
> 
> -


Dumplings far better.......................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You use dumplings in a milk type gravy? This is an american breakfast food...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Use use dumplings in a milk type gravy? This is an american breakfast food...


Milk gravy?????? Thought pancakes were for breakfast? Or you use biscuits as bread substitutes for breakfast?

The Language war continues...........................


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Milk gravy?????? Thought pancakes were for breakfast? Or you use biscuits as bread substitutes for breakfast?
> 
> The Language war continues...........................



If you have never had American biscuits with 'gravy' you are missing nothing. Vile. Just vile. And don't get me started on grits 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you have never had American biscuits with 'gravy' you are missing nothing. Vile. Just vile. And don't get me started in grits
> 
> -


Nope never....always a bacon, hash browns, eggs over easy, sausages, pancakes, and syrup man me.....as you will tell by my svelte figure


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum... I LOVE it! I also am not so fond of some of your food either


----------

